# My version of bowl from some boards



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sorry pressed to save before I was ready to post. I need to edit off-line and then re-post later.

A 30 min window for editing is too short at this time.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

ok I will wait.........


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Perhaps I should say, bowl from pieces of boards. :smile:

Some time ago I saw a video "Two square bowls" and was inspired to make my version of this design.

I started to work on this, put the project aside and it suffered from numerous distractions.

A recent thread by forum member durdyolman was also inspired by the same video which he linked in post #9.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/first-attempt-using-procedure-bowl-59734/

I do flatwork, e.g. cutting boards and have more boards and cut offs than I have log sections to make bowls.

I have made one segmented bowl of rings made from 12 segments. 

For my design I wanted to use pieces of boards, but did not want the 45 deg mitre design. 

I started by laying out the design full size on paper. This helped a lot to figure out the size of pieces needed, and easy to see the overall size of the bowl. Highly recommended. Erasing lines is a lot easier than later fixes.

The outer circle was the original design. The inner circle was only 1in dia less, but meant I was able to use some scrap piece of mahogany for the outer layer. 









First layer is pieces of hickory glued around the walnut base. I was experimenting with different overlapping joints.

Once I started to turn the bowl I appreciated the best overlap is the one in the upper left since the grain orientation supports the wood in the cut without tearout.

This was a prototype so I could determine what works. This hickory pattern required the middle pieces to be cut to exact length.









For the next layer of cherry I overlapped all joints. I had the wrong orientation, but since the corners were turned away in this case I got lucky. You can see the length of cuts for this pattern do not have to be as precise which saves time.

I was changed my design from the full width outer layer to wanting to use some scraps of mahogany which where too thin and short to be a full width layer.

I drew the circle on the cherry layer to help with placement of the mahogany scraps. They had lots of tears and cracks, so I cut them short to get better wood.

This resulted in the next design change - the cherry corners would now have a gap. Drat, I needed to add some "filler" pieces for the corners.









The walnut "filler" pieces ended up looking good and something I would want to repeat when I make another of these bowls.

I added a block to mount in a scroll chuck with a paper joint. This held so well that when I removed it the paper took out some of the walnut. I was happy the walnut base was very thick, to allow for such issues.

I cut out the corners on the band saw before roughing down.
The blank after mounting and roughing to be round.

















Thanks for looking. To be continued.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The inside after getting round. You can now begin to see the final pattern.









As I turned one piece of walnut had tear out. Another example of not paying attention to the grain orientation when I glued in the walnut. Crap. I will pay attention next time. 









I tried CA glue, but still had tear out. I have to use wood filler, finish turning and then re-apply some wood filler. Live and learn.









Thanks for looking. To be continued.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

After shaping the inside and most of the outside I removed the glue block. I mentioned earlier it took a small piece of walnut with it.

I happen to have a vacuum chuck so I finished turning the bottom while mounted with the vacuum chuck. 

The present state after sanding and buffing. I have not applied any finish. After buffing I can see I have some more sanding to do on the bottom inside the foot.

Side view showing the mahogany "oval" shape I was trying to achieve. This will stand out better once I apply finish.









More of a top view.









The bottom. I turned the bottom to leave a ring to get the bowl to sit off the surface of a table.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice looking bowl Dave. You got me wanting to try a bowl from boards. I also have tons of scraps from cutting boards and other projects.
Tom


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Technically that's not what we call a bowl from a board. If you do a search for Bowl from a board you can see that technique.
What your doing is what we call Polychromatic or segmented turning. Also it's a good idea to learn all you can about wood movement. The way you've glued that up there is a good possibility a few glue joints will fail over the years. 
It is a nice bowl and you did a good job. Just trying to help you out.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice bowl. Cool design


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

That IS cool. Regarding john lucas' comments about wood movement, I wonder if one could make this even more complicated and join pieces with dovetail joints? Not sure what the pieces of the dovetail would look like after being turned. I'm still having a good time turning "monoliths" and appreciate the inspiration!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.

I did say this was a bowl from boards, which is the case for many segmented bowls. I actually called it a segmented bowl in the name of my files.

I was just trying to use up some cut offs and posted to inspire others to use cut offs.

My first project with this style vs a segmented ring style. I was experimenting with different orientation to see what it would look like when turned. Now I have better understanding of what to do and what not to do for the next project.

Bob Hamilton did a video of a typical bowl from a board. He used two boards to make two bowls with contrasting woods. He happened to have joined the rings with dovetails. A picture article from his site. He also posted a video on his YouTube channel.

The dovetail looks normal - except at the bottom.

http://bobhamswwing.com/Articles/economy/TRUE ECONOMY.htm


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the dovetail bowl. After it's finished and if one didn't know how it was assembled, it appears to be an impossible dovetail since the bottom would appear to slide together at a different angle from the sides. But we digress.....thanks for the show and tell Dave.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Sorry pressed to save before I was ready to post. I need to edit off-line and then re-post later. A 30 min window for editing is too short at this time.


In my opinion the biggest and most stand out feature of this forum outside content and members was the once ability to have almost endless time to edit your posts. I hate the new arrangement.

Back on topic ... love the bowl and various pics as you make a retrospective WIP



john lucas said:


> Technically that's not what we call a bowl from a board. If you do a search for Bowl from a board you can see that technique. What your doing is what we call Polychromatic or segmented turning. Also it's a good idea to learn all you can about wood movement. The way you've glued that up there is a good possibility a few glue joints will fail over the years. It is a nice bowl and you did a good job. Just trying to help you out.


John I am interested in what you have to say about timber movement et ... do you or will you have a thread on this? or is there one or some link that discusses these principles in relation to segmented work?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave, that looks great!! Thanks for sharing. I appreciate it!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dave, you probably already know this, but next time you have tear out like that to repair, get some of the shavings or save some sanding dust, mix with glue and apply like putty. Let dry and turn/sand. One trick I've used is to get a cheap coffee grinder and grind up the shavings, works like a charm.

Nice job btw :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful work with scraps Dave


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I have found walnut to be interesting as well as frustrating. Sometimes cuts like a dream and sometimes is a real bear.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Hwood said:


> I have found walnut to be interesting as well as frustrating. Sometimes cuts like a dream and sometimes is a real bear.


I have experienced the same spectrum of turnings. I have done a few coring of log sections. The wet walnut has given me the most problems. The coring starts out well then as the direction changes, it does not want to cut. Lots of long stringy fibres. Lots of dismounts and breaking of the tenon. Finally had to resort to faceplate and screws. 

My dry walnut has normally turned without issues. In this project, I only had tear out on the one piece of walnut and this was due to my not paying attention to the grain orientation.


----------

